# Cross processing Preset??



## Rooeey (Nov 25, 2008)

Has any one seen a cross processing pre set any where for LR2 ?  If not is it then possible for me to create a droplet using my Xprocessing tutorial and use it in LR2 and PSE ???


----------



## Denis Pagé (Nov 25, 2008)

I do not know about this specific one but you may want to try searching here first...


----------



## Sean McCormack (Nov 26, 2008)

I've a bunch on http://inside-lightroom.com for free.
Long before.. 'OMG we're so good at presets heaven' started. (/tongue in cheek)

I will have a whole load more in a forthcoming presets pack when I get my a.. in gear.


----------



## Richard Earney (Nov 26, 2008)

specifically http://inside-lightroom.com/cross-process-presets/


----------



## Rooeey (Nov 26, 2008)

Thank you very much ...


----------

